# good drill for big hole saws?



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

If you're looking for cheap, I have one of these I use once in a while. The low speed (only 340 rpm) is good for larger holes like you're asking about. I think they run them on sale at $79 sometimes.
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=44790


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

i was actually thinking about buying one of those. I know harbor freight makes junk, but i have had fine luck with their "Chicago electric" power tools. So youve used that and it hasn't crapped out?


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

It's actually not too bad. I don't expect much when I buy their stuff, but this has been through two complete house remodels and it's still working fine.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...

I've got a Milwaukee that looks *Exactly* like that, That I paid Way More Money for,.......


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,...
> 
> I've got a Milwaukee that looks *Exactly* like that, That I paid Way More Money for,.......


 the milwaukee hole hag. this is what he needs


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

jimmy21 said:


> i normally use 1/2 dewalt drill. much like this one
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DEWALT-DW236K-R...ryZ20776QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> it works great for everything except when i go to drill my 4" or so hole saws. The thing will spin at such a high speed and then catch all of the sudden and about break my wrist. Anyone have any ideas (ebay links ect.) of somthing fairly cheap that would work well?


I feel when using larger hole saws its best to use a right angle drill, set on low speed. with the right angle you have more control so the drill from kicking. plus its easier to keep the hole saw at right angles to the piece I'm drilling. once you move the hole saw from 90 degrees its going to bind no matter what drill you use.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

not to beat a dead horse and bring an old thread back to life, but im still interested in this topic





buletbob said:


> the milwaukee hole hag. this is what he needs


 i know thats the proper tool, but i can't justify a $300 drill because it would do a better job on 4 or 5 holes a year


i'll probably buy this one 
http://interstore.com/product/158-1...Variable_Speed_Clutch_Drill_Driver_D46CK.html
$40 and has a clutch to break instead of my arm, unless anyone knows any low speed drill in the sub $100 range that aren't harbor freight


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

That is only a 3/8" drill with 4.5 amps and will not have enough torque for a 4" hole saw. Did you consider renting one for the few holes you have to do?


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

No Hole Hawg for me, seen too many riped shoulders, wrists and broken bones for them. I prefer the regular right angle "electricians/plumbers" Milwaukee. much longer body, good leverage and you can brace it against a stud , sheathing or something besides your body


----------

